# Kraftstoff Bikes



## hacmac (22. März 2011)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat diese Woche sehr treffend das Phänomen des "Male window shoppings" beschrieben. Für alle die den Begriff auch nicht kennen beschreibt er damit den vor allem männlich (vl. auch weiblich kann ich nicht beurteilen) geprägten Drang, möglichst viel Informationen und Bilder zu einem Produkt im Internet zu finden, und sich dabei möglichst wenig weit von der Couch wegbewegen zu müssen.

Ich möchte dieses Phänomen hier unterstützen und gleichzeitig ein kleines Bilderforum für Kraftstoff schaffen, da man die Bikes ja in Natura sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommt. Also liebe Kraftstofftreiber beteiligt euch doch bitte!

Nachdem die Burschen von Kraftstoff es leider nicht schaffen Detailaufnahmen Ihrer Bikes ins Internet zu stellen, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle auch etwas für die geleistete Beratung an das Forum zurückgeben und mein neues M1 Flow in Fotos Präsentieren.

Zum Bike:

Es ist wie oben genannt ein M1 Flow (matt schwarz) von Kraftstoff. Austattungsvariante ist XT

Es ist auch schon einiges Geändert:

Statt den Avid Elixir R sind Shimano XT Bremsen verbaut

Statt der Sektor mit U-Turn, ist eine Rock Shox Revelation RLT TI dran

Und als Sattelstütze habe ich heute beim Händler in einer Kurzschlussaktion noch eine KS i900 gekauft.

Fahrbericht folgt noch, wobei ich mir unsicher bin ob ich, aufgrund meines fahrerischen unvermögens viel sinnvolles von mir geben kann.


----------



## StullY (23. März 2011)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacmac (25. März 2011)

Danke!

Gibts denn ausser mir keine Kraftstoff Fahrer?


----------



## kangal (10. April 2011)

hacmac schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Gibts denn ausser mir keine Kraftstoff Fahrer?



Fahrer nicht aber wenigstens einen Interessenten 

Könnte mich mit einem Kraftstoff HT anfreunden
Hast Du Dein Bike in Dornbirn abgeholt oder kommt es von einem Händler?
Was kannst Du über die Firma verraten, welche Erfahrungen / Eindrücke hast Du bisher gesammelt.
Ach ja: Geiles Bike!!


----------



## Chicane (10. April 2011)

hacmac schrieb:


> Statt der Sektor mit U-Turn, ist eine Rock Shox Revelation RLT TI dran



Wurde dir die Revelation als RLT Ti verkauft oder hast du dich verschrieben? Denn das auf den Fotos ist keine RLT Ti  OT ende


----------



## hacmac (10. April 2011)

jein wurde mir als rlt ti verkauft, habe den fehler mittlerweile gemeldet, ist wohl eie oem die anstatt black box motion control eine normale motioncontrol drinnen hat. 

was mir wichtig war, dual position air, maxle light und poploc hat sie.

ich bekomme jetzt eine gutschrift dafür, die den halben aufpreis von der sektor ausmacht, was denke ich fair gelöst ist. alternativ wurde mir angeboten die gabel gegen eine ti zu tauschen, aber blackbox ist denke ich weniger wertvoll als die gutschrift, und ich werde den unterschied kaum merken.

aber auf jeden fall danke für den hinweis, habe es selbst erst zuhause gemerkt nach dem schiessen der fotos und nicht beim abholen, da weiss man wenigstens dass auf das forum verlass ist!


----------



## austriacarp (10. April 2011)

Ich habe auch ein schönes Foto von einen Kraftstoff M1 Rahmen mein Arbeitskollege hat ihn nach 3 Monaten abgerissen wurde zwar anstandslos ausgetauscht aber der neue ist auch schon wieder ausgebaut da er komplett instabil ist. Dein Bike ist optisch zwar eine Augenweide aber nach den schlechten Erfahrungen von meinen Kollegen kommt mir so etwas sicher nicht ins Haus. Was hast du da für Bremsscheiben die sehen echt klasse und stabil aus? Sind das XTR?


----------



## hacmac (10. April 2011)

kangal schrieb:


> Fahrer nicht aber wenigstens einen Interessenten
> 
> Könnte mich mit einem Kraftstoff HT anfreunden
> Hast Du Dein Bike in Dornbirn abgeholt oder kommt es von einem Händler?
> ...



ich habe es in ch bei einem händler gekauft. allgemein macht es mir den eindruck, dass wenn man direkt mit kraftstoff komuniziert nicht wirklich vorwärts kommt, hatte ursprünglich überlegt nach dornbirn zu fahren, habe aber nach dem mailkontakt mit dem gedanken abgeschlossen. über den kontakt mit dem händler ging es dann aber recht gut, abgesehen davon dass die falsche gabel am bike war, was aber dann denke ich fair gelöst wurde.

was ich toll finde ist dass man die farben frei wählen kann (auch wenns bei mir dann schwarz wurde  ). 

die ausstattung finde ich für den preis recht ok, für ein nicht versender bike, und man sieht es nicht an jeder ecke so wie stevens, trek, spezialiced und wie sie alle heissen. der lack macht auch einen guten eindruck. 

auf sonderwünsche in sachen ausstattung wird auch sehr flexibel eingegangen und man kann eigentlich alles haben was man will, allerdings nicht zum billigpreis.

fahrbericht an sich traue ich mich keinen abzugeben, dafür fahre ich nicht gut genug, was ich aber sagen kann ich habe spass an dem bike, egal ob es jetzt technisch perfekt ist oder nicht. und das ist für mich das wichtigste.

alles in allem war die abwicklung nicht perfekt aber letzten endes befriedigend für mich. also wenn es wieder ein rad von kraftstoff gibt dass mir gefällt, würde ich wieder dort kaufen.


----------



## hacmac (10. April 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein schönes Foto von einen Kraftstoff M1 Rahmen



 ja das dürfte als problem erkannt worden sein das sieht bei mir jetzt anders aus.


----------



## kangal (10. April 2011)

hacmac schrieb:


> ich habe es in ch bei einem händler gekauft.
> [...]
> würde ich wieder dort kaufen.



Danke für die Info. Schlechte Kommunikation, falsche Gabel, gebrochene oder instabile Rahmen ... nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend.

 Ich habe denen mal ne nette Mail geschickt, mal schauen, ob und was zurück kommt. Das schönste Bike nutzt nix, wenn Kommunikation und Service nicht passen.


----------



## Pornokarl (17. Juni 2011)

2010er M1 Custom!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon_97 (9. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab auch ein kraftstoff E1 Custom von 2009
Werd demnächst mal bilder rein stellen
Gruß leon


----------



## hacmac (24. August 2011)

Schönes M1 und wo ist das Bild vom E1?


----------



## leon_97 (26. August 2011)

Fotos sind jetzt bei mir im album 
sorry hätts fast vergessen


----------



## EnduroBiker (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist noch mein Kraftstoff F1 Light:








Ausstattung:

Gabel: Marzocchi 55 180 mm
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Rocco TST Air 180mm
Rahmen: Kraftstoff F1 Light
Laufräder: DT-Swiss Ex 1750 N'Duro
Bremsen: Shimano Saint 203/203
Schaltung: Shimano Saint
Gewicht: ca. 15 kg


----------



## octane1967 (23. November 2011)

Hier hätte ich mein Kraftstoff E1, 2007, das technisch unverändert (bis auf die neuere Wippe seit 2008) angeboten wird.

RH 49, nur nackten Rahmen gekauft und selbst aufgebaut

Verschiedene Evolutionsstufen führten zur jetzigen Ausstattung - die bleibt jetzt aber auch dran
* SRAM X-gen vorne, X-9 hinten mit X-7 Drehgriffen
* Shimano: XT-Kassette 11-34, LX-Kurbel mit Aluschrauben KCNC, XT-4-Kolben (BR-M755) und Stahlflex (neu gekauft 2009) mit Windcuttern 180 mm vorne/hinten
* LRS Hope Pro II mit Sun Equalizer29, Comp-Speichen, Stahlnippel; FatAlbert Performance 2.4, Conti Schläuche 130 g
* Gabel: SR Suntour XC-Pro TAD mit Stahlfedertuning und 155 mm FW (2005)
* Dämpfer Manitou Swinger 3way Air (2005)
* BOR Schnellspannachsen mit 9 mm DT-Standard vorne, 10 mm hinten
* Sitzen: XLC Pro Sattelstütze 400 mm, SLK Gel Flow
* Steuern: Roox-Lenker und -vorbau (das 115 mm-Monster ist nun am Bike meiner 12jährigen ...)

Mit 15 kg inkl. Pedale, Tacho, Flaschenhalter, Gabelversteller, Kotflügel etc. nicht leicht, aber leicht genug für XC hoch und Enduro bergab. Im Bikepark das Uhrmacherbesteck unter den Hardcore-Freeridern, aber mit Reserven - der Bock kann ohnehin mehr als ich mich traue ...


----------



## Kato (23. November 2011)

Ich habe einen Kraftstoff H2 Team-Rahmen bestellt in Midnight blue matt und angekommen ist er in glänzend! 
ok gab nen Preisnachlass aber statt der angegebenen 1610g hatte der Rahmen leider 2020g! 

Kurios finde ich das die Bremsleitungen nach hinten beim Seilzug über Clips am Oberrohr gelöst sind. 
Die Hydraulikbremse aber durchs Unterrohr und übers Tretlager geführt werden muß und diese Montage ohne Entlüften der Bremsen unmöglich ist weil so komisch gemacht 
Auch habe ich da immer ein ungutes Gefühl im Gelände falls ich mal am Tretlager aufsitzen sollte das die Bremsleitung gleich kaputt ist.

Also da sollte sich Kraftstoff mal eine besser Lösung einfallen lassen!
Ganz abgesehen davon das mein Händler schrecklich geflucht hat als er das Gewinde vom Tretlager nachschneiden mußte weil da soviel Lack drinnen war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (23. November 2011)

Hab und fahre auch ein Kraftstoff H2 (2006er)... Fahrs allerdings mit V-Brake, aber glaube bei den älteren Modellen ist die Bremszugverlegung nicht so wie dus oben beschrieben hast. Ich schau die Tage mal.

Bei mir ist allerdings der Lack unter aller Sau, hatte im übrigen auch etwas Lack im Gewinde vom Tretlager. Mal von den ganzen Mängeln abgesehen, ist das Rad ganz ok.


----------



## octane1967 (23. November 2011)

Meine Pulverbeschichtung ist wie am ersten Tag. Naja, nicht ganz - denn Kraftstoff hatte im Bereich der Hinterbaulager so dick beschichtet, dass ich die Knarzgeräusche erst mit völligem Zerlegen, Schichtfeile und Lagerfett weg bekommen habe. Dafür hat es auch nur 20 Minuten gedauert, ich fahre jetzt auch schon vier Jahre so rum. Und musste seither nix dran machen. Sowas fällt für mich unter Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Freizeitbiker (23. November 2011)

http://up.picr.de/1077376.jpg

M1

nanü...wo ist das bild???


----------



## wildbiker (24. November 2011)

Freizeitbiker schrieb:


> http://up.picr.de/1077376.jpg
> 
> M1
> 
> nanü...wo ist das bild???




ich übernehm das mal. Bild jetzt zu sehen??


----------



## Kato (29. November 2011)

Heute endlich einmal dazu gekommen ein Foto im Freien zu machen 

Kraftstoff H2 Team in midnightblue glänzend






Das Bike ist selbst aufgebaut und man staune, alles funktioniert 

@wildbiker: 
Der Lack ist bei mir absolut einwandfrei


----------



## supernase (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute 
ich habe momentan noch ein Kraftstoff h1 das mÃ¶chte ich aber verÃ¤uÃern. Bin mit dem Bike an sich sehr zu frieden mÃ¶chte nun auf ein 29er umsteigen falls jemand Interesse hat 780â¬. NP war 1500â¬ hatte es 2009 gekauft.


----------



## Pornokarl (24. Februar 2012)

so, update 2012


----------



## austriacarp (24. Februar 2012)

Ist der Rahmen so verbaut das man den Dämpfer verkehrt einbauen muß oder gibt es einen anderen Grund dafür?


----------



## Pornokarl (24. Februar 2012)

Ne, geht andersrum genauso! Siehe #11.
gefällt mir aktuell optisch besser!


----------



## wildbiker (28. Juni 2012)

So.. Kraftstoff H2 Hardtail (2006). Gehört eigentl. meinem Partner, habs aufgebaut und bins seit langem mal wieder damit gefahren, die Bude fetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanatan (27. Juli 2012)

ich fahre auch seit 2009 eine M1.


----------



## leon_97 (28. Juli 2012)

Hab jetz mal ne frage: und zwar fahr ich ja das E1(Bilder siehe oben) und mittlerweile sind mir die 150mm hinten zu wenig. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne 170/180, aber aus dem Kraftstoff-Support ist leider nix rauszubekommen. Wieß hier vielleicht irgendjemand ob das möglich ist also von der Geo her?? Wäre nett


----------



## Pornokarl (30. Juli 2012)

wie hast du dir das denn vorgestellt?


----------



## leon_97 (31. Juli 2012)

dämpfer raus, feder austauschen, dämpfer rein...
Bei der Geo hab ich halt keine Ahnung ob und wie die sich dann ändert ???


----------



## octane1967 (1. August 2012)

Hallo  Leon,
schon mit dem Seriendämpfer hast du ein recht hoch liegendes Tretlager. Mit einem Umbau auf längeren Dämpfer (z. B. ein 200er mit 57 mm travel) kommst du auf 171 mm Federweg. Mit der passenden Gabel thront dein Tretlager dann aber rund 40 cm hoch ... Ich würde das nicht machen.


----------



## leon_97 (2. August 2012)

Ok, dann werd ich das wohl lassen müssen. Vielen Dank  für die Hilfe


----------



## DerJoe (8. August 2012)

Im März 2012 habe ich mir einen Kraftstoff H2 Light Rahmen in Gr. 56 gekauft und aufgebaut. Nach einigen Probieren bezüglich Vorbau, Sattelstütze nun das endgültige Ergebnis. Ich habe seitdem viele, viele Stunden darauf verbracht und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ja, ich weiß, das Design polarisiert.


----------



## kanatan (11. August 2012)

Sieht gut aus.
Mechanische scheibenbremsen?


----------



## DerJoe (11. August 2012)

Ja, Avid BB7. Bin von den hydraulischen wieder ganz weg. Das Kraftstoff ist mein zweites Bike mit BB7, nach meinem XC-Fully. Baue mir gerade ein AM-Fully auf, das bekommt wieder die Avid dran. Ich komme wunderbar damit zurecht und der minimal weichere Druckpunkt ist nichts gegen die Probleme, die ich mit hydraulischen Disks hatte. Kein Druckpunktwandern, keine hängenden Kolben, absolut schleiffrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PsychOli (13. August 2012)

so moin moin
ich hab ja jetzt im tread schon einige bikes gesehn aber leider war da kein DH´ler
dabei, was mich sehr enttäuscht.

ich fahre seit 2009 ein Kraftstoff D1 Evo und bin überaus zufrieden.
hier ma kurz ein paar eckdaten über meine schlampe (wie ich sie nenn),da man ihr immer dreckisch gebe muss.

Gabel: MARZOCCHI 888 RC3 mit 210mm
Dämpfer: MARZOCCHI ROCO WORLD CUP 264mm
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0
Kettenführung: TRUVATIV BOXGUIDE
Schalthebel: SRAM X0 TWISTER
Bremsen: FORMULA THE ONE DH
Kettenführung: TRUVATIV BOXGUIDE
Lenker: EASTON VICE DH RISER
Vorbau: MARZOCCHI DIREKT
Sattelstütze: FSA FR-270
Sattel: FIZIK FREEK
Vordernabe:KRAFTSTOFF BY NOVATEC
Hinternabe: WTB DH
Felge vorn: MAVIC X729
Felge hinten: WTB LASER DISC DH
Reifen v/h: MAXXIS MINION Hot Chilli

Ich fahre des bike jetzt schon 3 jahre dreckisch de buckel runter und hatte bisher keine probleme die es wert wären hier erwähnt zu werden.was ich ändern würde das wäre der lenkwinkel das wärs dann schon.
jeder sagt omg ein kraftstoff son china-import-scheis....
aber hey selbst bei ruppiger gangart macht des ding alles mit.
jeder zeit wieder nur die momentanen rahmen bzw der aufbau und die dämpfergeo gefallen mir garnicht.


----------



## DerJoe (13. August 2012)

PsychOli schrieb:


> jeder sagt omg ein kraftstoff son china-import-scheis....



Auf sowas gebe ich doch nen feuchten Kehricht. Ich laufe wenigstens nicht Gefahr aus Versehen das falsche Radon, Cube, Ghost oder was weiß ich zu nehmen, weil die Dinger jeder fährt und eins wie das andere aussieht.
Meins läuft endgeil und ich hatte schon wesentlich teurere Rahmen, die lange nicht so steif waren und eine derartige Performance hatten. Und die teilweise sogar schlechtere Schweißnähte hatten, obwohl sie von sogenannten 'Markenherstellern' kamen.


----------



## supernase (13. August 2012)

PsychOli schrieb:


> jeder sagt omg ein kraftstoff son china-import-scheis....
> aber hey selbst bei ruppiger gangart macht des ding alles mit.
> jeder zeit wieder nur die momentanen rahmen bzw der aufbau und die dämpfergeo gefallen mir garnicht.



Was meinst du wo die anderen Hersteller ihre Rahmen Bauen lassen Taiwan und China. Scott hat jetzt angeblich sogar eine eigenes Werk in China. Kraftstoff baut wenigstens die Räder in Österreich zusammen, was die anderen nicht tun.
Hatte auch ein Kraftstoff und war voll zufrieden. Hab's jetzt verkauft und ein 29er Trek gekauft.


----------



## hordak79 (31. August 2012)

Hi,

nach den ganzen Bildern und Lobpreisungen der KRAFTSTOFF Bikes...
Wie sieht es mit den Preisen aus??

Ich weiß ist je nach Ausstattung unterschiedlich...
Aber was erwartet mich preislich für ein KRAFTSTOFF Freeride Bike??


----------



## DerJoe (31. August 2012)

Kraftstoff F1 Evo 2012 Hammerschmidt X9 -> 3299â¬ UVP
Kraftstoff F1 Evo 2012 Hammerschmidt X0 -> 3449â¬ UVP

siehe http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com und http://www.google.de/search?q=kraftstoff+f1+evo

Kontaktaufnahme mit Kraftstoff, so meiner Erfahrung, am besten telefonisch.


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (29. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen/ Monaten in einem Laden ein Kraftstoff-MTB (ohne Federung!) gesehen, weis leider die Modellbezeichnung nicht und habe im internet auch nichts zu gefunden (ist scheinbar ein älteres Modell).


Irgendwie lässt mich das Radl aber nicht mehr los.. vielleicht könnt Ihr weiter helfen..

Was ich noch zusammenbringe:

- MTB ohne Federung - klassische Geometrie 
- keine Scheibenbremse
- 26''-Räder mit breiten, profillosen Reifen (~ 2"breit)
- Shimano XT-Kurbel
- war mit den ursprünglichen UVP von 1199 ausgezeichnet, sollte nun realistischere 499 kosten


Bin gespannt ob jemand einen Tipp hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (29. September 2012)

Welche Federgabel ist verbaut? Für 499 machst du grundsätzlich schon mal nicht viel falsch, wenn dir die Geometrie passt. Fahre selbst ein E1 im Customaufbau. Die Kraftstoff-Bikes setzen keine Maßstäbe (weder bei Gewicht noch sonstwo), sind aber stabil und haltbar und ab Werk meist recht vernünftig bestückt.


----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (29. September 2012)

Es ist eben  *keine *Federgabel verbaut!

Deswegen würde mich das Modell interessieren.


----------



## DerJoe (29. September 2012)

Jetzt mal ehrlich... Für den Preis würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Du wirst sowieso kaum Infos zu Kraftstoff Bikes finden.
Ich habe dieses Jahr bei den diversen Veranstaltungen, an denen ich teilnahm, gefühlte 10.000 Radons, 5000 Cubes und 4500 Canyons gesehen. Aber kein weiteres Kraftstoff. 
Wenns ein Rigid ist, ist es evtl. so ein LTD (Limited) Teil. Sowas macht Kraftstoff immer wieder mal. 
Ohne Bezeichnung oder Foto wird es schwer sein, dir da weitere Infos zu geben.

Das ist genauso, als ob ich dich frage: _Ich habe da einen VW gesehen. Mit weißen Felgen. Und schwarzer Antenne. Kannst du mir mehr Infos darüber geben?_ 
Geht irgendwie nicht, oder?


----------



## DerHiasl (6. November 2012)

hacmac schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Gibts denn ausser mir keine Kraftstoff Fahrer?



Hi. 
Hier meldet sich auch noch einer, aber stimmt schon, viele gibts von uns nicht. Nischen-marken zu vertrauen is nicht jedermanns Sache, kann natürlich auch schief gehen. Zum Glück betrifft mich es nicht, hatte sogar mal das Vergnügen mein Traumbike, das rot-goldene SX Trail II von 2008 für 2 Tage geliehen zu bekommen. Das, muss ich aber sagen, liess sich nicht so schön fahren wie das F1. Eigentlich sind beide Freerider, aber heute werden ja nur noch Park-Bikes von Super-Enduros unterschieden. 
Der Vorbesitzer hatte einen Rahmendefekt, woraufhin er ein Ersatz-Frame bekam, der dann sogar ein 1,5" Steuerrohr hatte, der es dank Adapter für den Einsatz verschiedener Gabeln flexibler macht. Summarum bin ich hochzufrieden, sitze täglich auf dem Bike weil ich es so liebe 
.... und hab mich sogar an die Farbkombi angepasst. 

Hab leider kein passenderes Bild als dieses Spaß-Pic hier von einem Online-Foto-Contest, ich hoffe mir wird das nicht nachgetragen, blendet mich einfach aus  






im übrigen war Kraftstoff auf der Euro-Bike mit einem schönen großen Stand im Hütten-Look vertreten, das breite Angebot ist echt beachtenswert  
Aber wie ein bikemagazin mal (als einzigstes) bemängelte, KS hat kein Zugpferd also kein Topmodell, hoffe die Schmiede holt das mal nach


----------



## octane1967 (6. November 2012)

Schönes F1 hast du da, Hiasl! Was wiegt das gute Stück denn? 16,5?

Es grüßt der E1-Matthias ...


----------

